# Name for female longcoat



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm picking up my new puppy on Tuesday and I'm trying to get names narrowed down. 

She's a red/black longcoat.


I lean towards human names. And it has to be easy enough for my 4 year old to pronounce. Halo being an exception to both lol. 

Obviously I'll wait till I get her to officially name her, but wanted to see what you guys thought!

It doesn't need to match but my current dogs' name is Connor


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Congrats on getting your new puppy!

I chose SCARLETT of the choices we have...
(Because of color, and I like the "s" sound in a dog's name.)

 Kat


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what color is Scarlett whom you named your dog after and what
color is your dog? lol.



KatsMuse said:


> Congrats on getting your new puppy!
> 
> I chose SCARLETT of the choices we have...
> ( >>>> Because of color,<<<<  and I like the "s" sound in a dog's name.)
> ...


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> what color is Scarlett whom you named your dog after and what
> color is your dog? lol.


Hi Sugar! 
I don't have a Scarlett..just had to pick from the poll above.
(OP stated the dog is red/black.)

Kat 

(Hi to D & L, btw)


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I like Halo and Quinn off your list with Quinn having the edge


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I can't edit it, but everyone here likes Hazel. She's an H litter puppy so it looks like that's going to win. It's not my favorite but I still like it.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I like Harlow, Halo and Willow.

Harlow is my favorite.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I love Harlow!


----------

